# Now I'm upset



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Had everything all laid out and ready to do a test run of all the switches on my 027 layout.
Now, there are 14 switches, all Lionel 1122 type, and all are wired to SPDT toggle controllers. Out of the 14 only five are working out of the gate.

Went thru and after checking the wiring got a few more to work. So I figured I would take them one at a time and try to get the switch to work separated from the layout.

Got to the first switch and went to check it by manually changing the direction from straight to diverted by turning the lantern on the top of the housing. 
Boy was I surprised,,,the switch is frozen!! It could not be moved at all in any direction!!

Now I have no clue what to do with this....Sure don't want to just scrap it and go back to EBay and try and find six more switches.....Yes I said SIX! That's how many I found on the layout.

Can these be rebuilt, oiled up and get them working or....?????

Rescue please,,,,,


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

LOL! C'mon! You no "checkee" before "buildee"? I build it THEN check it THEN glue/nail it and continue to check during all phases of construction, "ya never know" when the gremlins will strike!

That IS a bummer though, hope it works out.


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

:laugh:
Ya nailed it Chip!!
As the old carpenter says: Measure twice / cut once!!

Right after I located the second locked up switch my third thought was,,,and how many of these were checked out of the box...

Sure hate buying on EBay especially when the seller says all items are in good condition and has a great command of photography.

But when you are in need of fourteen switches and the going rate is $120 it's hard to pull that out of the budget....


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

chieftopcop said:


> :laugh:
> Ya nailed it Chip!!
> As the old carpenter says: Measure twice / cut once!!
> 
> ...


LOL! That is an excellent price BUTT!

If it SEEMS to good to be true...

Still a BUMMER though! I doubt I could have passed up that deal if I had the money!


----------

